# برنامج Auto WeFi للبحث عن شبكات الويفي و مفاجئة بصيغة jar و لكل الجوالات



## دلال مغربي (7 أغسطس 2011)

*





أقدم لكم اليوم برنامج رائع جداً وقوي جداً
فهو يوفر لك عناء البحث عن شبكة وايرليس 

فهو يقوم تلقائياً بالبحث عن أقرب شبكة و أكثرها جودة ويوصلك بها
يتوافق مع كل الهواتف لأنه بصيغة **jar*
* 




**

**




Auto WeFi

* **‘***‘***‘***‘***‘***‘***‘***‘***‘*


*




1005 KB*


**‘***‘***‘***‘***‘***‘***‘***‘***‘*


*



*
*كل الهواتف

**



*


* هو برنامج صغير يمكنك من خلاله الارتباط بشبكات الويفي القريبة منك 
و الإتصال بالإنترنيت اوتوماتيكيا و مجانياً حتى لو وجدة حماية للشبكة
و هو يتوافق مع كل الجوالات* 

*jar*











*/\*
 */\
/\*

*حمل من هنا*














*كــل عـــام وأنــتــم بــخــيــر
*
​


----------



## مهندسة امة الرحمن (7 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
كل عام و انت بخير
اريد اخيتي طريقة فعالة لتوصيل الجوال n73 بالانترنت من جهاز الكمبيوتر عبر كابل usb
ياريت تساعديني


----------



## سمير بانبو (16 أغسطس 2011)

برنامج جميل جدا


----------



## kasberiraq (17 أغسطس 2011)

راح احملة ويابة اذا مااشتغل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## دلال مغربي (19 أكتوبر 2011)

​


----------



## Elsabaawi (7 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## matrix200667 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الجميل وجارى التحميل


----------

